
Show HN: Let's Write Together - hesseldijkstra
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W0sk4uli4BX463eSvV2SH4suNgixvD7OHJyWb-FsxjE/edit?usp=sharing
======
hesseldijkstra
Disclaimer: This is a very risky experiment - with quite good odds of turning
into something that should be shot on sight - but here we go anyway. Let's
write together - this is an open google doc anyone can edit, I want to see
what we can create.

Let's list my mistakes so far. 1. This is a Google Doc anyone can edit. 2.
I've opened it up to the internet. 3. I've asked the internet to be nice.

Please don't do anything illegal, and don't delete anything - only add.

